# 42, already have twins using OE, thinking of going down the DE route



## burren (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi All,
I have two beautiful children conceived through IVF using my OE at 38. I am now 42 and long for another child but have been told I would have a much greater chance of success if I used DE. Should I be successful I wonder would I have the same unconditional love for a child conceived through DE. Would any of you out there be in a similar position. Am totally confused.


----------



## burren (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you asprinkleoflight, I will do that.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Burren

Do you have to go IVF or is there a possibility of other routes - even natural - reason I ask is that the fertility specialist said to me that with my low AMH and age (at 40 years), I had as much chance of falling pregnant naturally as with IVF as with IUI. I ended up getting pregnant naturally after taking lots of supplements. My cousin, at 42, also got pregnant with stimms with close monitoring, then natural conception and two other friends (one 41 and one 44) through IVF.

I think sometimes the clinics tell you what is easiest for them.

But - if you were going to go DE - the baby will be all yours and you will love it just as much because it is your own.

Good luck

ps - some ideas on improving egg quality http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------



## burren (Jul 4, 2012)

HI mfmcmoo 
My husband and I have being trying the natural route for the past two years, we are both healthy and fit. Unfotunately we have't been successful. As I am now 42 I decided that perhaps IVF either with OE or DE is now the way to go. I am going to give at least one try using my OE and if this isnt successful will consider the DE route. I havent quite got my head around the DE route just yet though. Thank you for your very useful link. I will read this with interest. Delighted to read that you have now two beautiful children.  
Thank you for replying


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Burren,
My husband and I (both 42 and healthy )(I have a blocked left fallopian tube) have had two failed ivf cycles so far this year. Spoke to my doctor today and she mentioned DE l. Like you I can't get around the idea of DE either. We are going to go for another round of IVF in the next couple of months. I wish you both the best.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Burren - did you make any headway with a decision

We are about to embark on on 3rd OE cycle this year and I've come to the decision that if this doesn't work then DE it is but even that can fail. I don't think there is an answer really but you have to be happy that you have tried


----------

